# I said I wasn't going to complain about the heat this summer



## Cat Dancer (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I LIED. After the awful winter we had I wasn't going to whine about heat, but it is just TOO hot. It's 9 million degrees. Everything is melting. It's crazy. mg:


----------



## Andy (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh no. I have been seeing on the news that it is pretty hot everywhere. I think it's alright for you to complain if it has just been to much heat. That would be really uncomfortable.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree, although it really is more the humidity than the heat. It's not that hot today (maybr 27-28 degrees Celsius?) but it's like 90% humidity out there. You can hardly breathe.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 24, 2010)

> but it's like 90% humidity



That's just pseudoscience like the wind-chill factor


----------



## Morgan (Jul 29, 2010)

Uh, you guys have 27 degrees C and you think it's hot?  Come down here to Iowa(if you know where that is)  We consider air from Canada a relief.  Try 100 degrees Farenheit with 90% humidity.  Then you will appreciate the wonders of modern engineering such as conditioned air.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes but 100 degrees Fahrenheit isn't real degrees. It's like Monopoly money degrees. Or pesos or yen. It takes about 500 to buy a loaf of bread.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2010)

> Come down here to Iowa(if you know where that is)


All I know is that it's in the same place as Iowa State University


----------



## Morgan (Jul 29, 2010)

ISU is me alma mater.  Got my B.S. in psych there.  And 100 F converts to 38 C which is hot in any degrees


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2010)

> And 100 F converts to 38 C



They won't tell you this in a science book, but C really stands for Canuck and F stands for degrees of Fun


----------



## Xelebes (Aug 10, 2010)

It's been rather cool and wet here this year.  Lots of thunderstorms.


----------



## AmZ (Aug 10, 2010)

65% humidity here and 30?C/86?F, and it's only morning!

On one hand, I hate air conditioning, as it's not healthy, but on the other, wow, I couldn't wait to get to work to get in it! That's one thing that brings me to work :lol:


----------

